# La enseñanza del castellano en España



## panjabigator

Vosotros podáis hablar un poquito sobre la enseñanza del castellano en España en las regiones donde no se lo habla nativamente?  Por ejemplo, Cataluña, los Países Basque, Galicia, etc.  Quiero averiguar que es la manera en que habéoslo aprendido.  ¿Fue inmersión inmediata?  ¿O fue poca de gramática?  No estoy preguntando ningún cosa sobre la política!  Ya sé mucho sobre las leyes que el lenguaje en España bajo Franco!

   Y per els hablants que no parlen castellá…

   Vosaltres podeu parlar un poc sobre l’ensenyament del castellá en l’España en les regions on no es ho parla nativament?  Per exemple, Catalunya, els Paisos Basques, Galicia, etc.  Vull esbrinar que ès la manera en que heu-ho après.  ¿Va ésser inmersió inmediata?  ¿O va ésser una mica de la gramática?  No estic preguntant cap cosa sobre la política.  Ja sé molt sobre les lleis que el idiom en Espanta a baix Franco!


----------



## roxcyn

Panjabigator, una pregunta muy interesante...estudié en España un poquito, pero no en estas regiones...así esperamos hasta que alguien conteste


----------



## Mei

panjabigator said:


> Vosotros podáis hablar un poquito sobre la enseñanza del castellano en España en las regiones donde no se lo habla nativamente?  Por ejemplo, Cataluña, los Países Basque, Galicia, etc.  Quiero averiguar que es la manera en que habéoslo aprendido.  ¿Fue inmersión inmediata?  ¿O fue poca de gramática?  No estoy preguntando ningún cosa sobre la política!  Ya sé mucho sobre las leyes que el lenguaje en España bajo Franco!
> 
> Y per els hablants que no parlen castellá…
> 
> Vosaltres podeu parlar un poc sobre l’ensenyament del castellá en l’España en les regions on no es ho parla nativament?  Per exemple, Catalunya, els Paisos Basques, Galicia, etc.  Vull esbrinar que ès la manera en que heu-ho après.  ¿Va ésser inmersió inmediata?  ¿O va ésser una mica de la gramática?  No estic preguntant cap cosa sobre la política.  Ja sé molt sobre les lleis que el idiom en Espanta a baix Franco!



Hola Panja! 

En mi caso, desde pequeña he vivido con los dos idiomas. En mi casa siempre se ha hablado catalan pero en la televisión teníamos los dos y escuchábamos los dos. Tenia (y tengo) amig@s que hablaban (y hablan) siempre en español. No recuerdo cuando empecé a aprender español, simplemente lo entendía. En el colegío siempre he estudiado castellano y catalán. A parte de estas dos asignaturas tenía profesores (de matemáticas, historia, etc) que hablan en cualquiera de los dos idiomas, es más, no me extrañaría que lo escogieran ellos.

A ver qué dicen los demás, tengo curiosidad. 

Saludetes

Mei


----------



## Cecilio

Yo diría que no se puede decir que haya regiones en España donde no se hable el español "nativamente". En todas esas regiones ( o mejor dicho "comunidadeds autónomas") existe un considerable porcentaje de la población que habla español como su primera lengua. Además, el conocimiento del español por parte es prácticamente general entre toda la población. Mi abuela, que en paz descanse, apenas sabía hablar otra cosa que no fuera valenciano, pero ella pertenecía a otra época, y entre otras cosas no tuvo la posibilidad de ir a la escuela.

Digo todo esto para aclarar que en comunidades como Cataluña, Valencia, Galicia, Baleares o el País Vasco el español no se enseña como una lengua extranjera, puesto que no lo es. Cada una de esas comunidades tiene  una aplicación propia del sistema educativo. En Valencia por ejemplo existen líneas que pueden elegir los alumnos (o sus familias): una en valenciano y otra en castellano, aunque en realidad el sistema es más complejo. En Cataluña no se da esa opción: toda la enseñanza es en catalán, y el castellano se utiliza sólo unas horas a la semana, dentro de la correspondiente asignatura de 'lengua castellana'.

Aquí tienes un thread en el que se habló largo y tendido sobre el catalán y el español en las escuelas catalanas.


----------



## Mei

Cecilio said:


> Cataluña no se da esa opción: toda la enseñanza es en catalán, y el castellano se utiliza sólo unas horas a la semana, dentro de la correspondiente asignatura de 'lengua castellana'.



 ¿Cómo? Eso no es cierto, has pasado olímpicamente de lo que he dicho antes, ¿no lo has leído sin querer?  Se utilizan los dos idiomas, al menos cuando yo hice EGB, lo que se estudia ahora no te lo puedo asegurar al 100%.

Mei


----------



## Cecilio

Mei said:


> ¿Cómo? Eso no es cierto, has pasado olímpicamente de lo que he dicho antes, ¿no lo has leído sin querer?  Se utilizan los dos idiomas, al menos cuando yo hice EGB, lo que se estudia ahora no te lo puedo asegurar al 100%.
> 
> Mei



Pues te lo aseguro yo. En las escuelas e institutos de Cataluña la única lengua  vehicular es el catalán. No existe ninguna otra opción. Eso significa que asignaturas como matemáticas, ciencias naturales, etc. se dan exclusivamente en catalán.

En el link que cito anteriormente se encuentra una amplia exposición, y discusión, sobre el tema.


----------



## Mei

Cecilio said:


> Pues te lo aseguro yo. En las escuelas e institutos de Cataluña la única lengua  vehicular es el catalán. No existe ninguna otra opción. Eso significa que asignaturas como matemáticas, ciencias naturales, etc. se dan exclusivamente en catalán.



Pues eso no me parece bien...  También es verdad que conozco a mucha gente que cuando iba a la escuela sólo hablaba catalan (escuela privada), en casa sólo catalan, con los amigos sólo catalan, en televisión sólo catalan y ahora les cuesta hablar castellano... aunque viven fuera de Barcelona... quizá sea eso, en todo caso, es una pena. 

Saludos!

Mei


----------



## Namakemono

Como ya ha dicho Cecilio, una gran parte de los habitantes de estas regiones de España se expresa en castellano la mayoría del tiempo, y teniendo en cuenta el país en que vivimos, la escolarización y la cultura audiovisual de nuestra época, se puede decir que casi el 100% de los españoles de estas regiones son hablantes nativos de castellano aunque se expresen el 90% del tiempo en otra lengua.


----------



## Mei

Hay quien es nativo de dos lenguas 

Mei


----------



## ernest_

Cecilio said:


> Pues te lo aseguro yo. En las escuelas e institutos de Cataluña la única lengua vehicular es el catalán. No existe ninguna otra opción. Eso significa que asignaturas como matemáticas, ciencias naturales, etc. se dan exclusivamente en catalán.



No exactamente. El catalán se usa como lengua vehicular en la educación primaria (hasta los 12 años¿?). En la educación secundaria se "recomienda" que se use el catalán como lengua vehicular, pero en la práctica cada uno hace lo que quiere. Estamos hablando de educación pública. Hay escuelas privadas donde se hace todo en inglés, francés, aleman, etc.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

En mi caso estudié en castellano 100%, mientras que en mi casa se habla catalán. Sin traumas posteriores, gracias a Dios. Aparte de mi abuelo, no he conocido a *nadie* -de generaciones posteriores- que no sepa hablar castellano. A veces le pedíamos que hablara en castellano por que nos partíamos de risa.

Incluso hace unos dias, con el nuevo decreto de un mínimo de tres horas en castellano, para _defenderlo del catalán _se comentó en la radio -A. Basses- que el nivel de catalán con el que salen los estudiantes de ESO deja bastante que desear.


----------



## Cecilio

ernest_ said:


> No exactamente. El catalán se usa como lengua vehicular en la educación primaria (hasta los 12 años¿?). En la educación secundaria se "recomienda" que se use el catalán como lengua vehicular, pero en la práctica cada uno hace lo que quiere. Estamos hablando de educación pública. Hay escuelas privadas donde se hace todo en inglés, francés, aleman, etc.



Durante ocho años de mi vida fui profesor de secundaria en institutos de Cataluña (hoy, por suerte para mí, me dedico a otras cosas). La única lengua curricular que se utiliza es el catalán. Todos, el 100 % de los libros de texto que se utilizan están en esa lengua, con la única excepción de los de lengua castellana y los de lenguas extranjeras. El profesorado tiene la obligación de utilizar el catalán en clase, lo cual no quiere decir que haya excepciones, pero el profesor se arriesga a que algún alumno o los apdres de algún alumno le reclamen que dé sus clases en catalán. Esa es la situación tal como existe en Cataluña hoy en día, y desde hace años. Y lo curioso es que, en todos los años que estuve allí, nunca escuché A NADIE que se quejara de ese sistema.


----------



## ernest_

El día 28 de abril de 2005 la consejera de educación de la Generalitat de Cataluña, Marta Cid, hizo una rueda de prensa en la que anunció que:

- En la educación primaria, entre el 10% y el 20% de las clases se daban en castellano.

- En la educación secundaria, entre el 30 y el 40% de las clases se daban en castellano.

Estos datos se obtienen a partir de cuestionarios que rellenan los mismos profesores. Pues parece ser que eso se contradice de lleno con las informaciones del sr. Cecilio, según el cual "la única lengua curricular es el catalán".


----------



## Cecilio

ernest_ said:


> El día 28 de abril de 2005 la consejera de educación de la Generalitat de Cataluña, Marta Cid, hizo una rueda de prensa en la que anunció que:
> 
> - En la educación primaria, entre el 10% y el 20% de las clases se daban en castellano.
> 
> - En la educación secundaria, entre el 30 y el 40% de las clases se daban en castellano.
> 
> Estos datos se obtienen a partir de cuestionarios que rellenan los mismos profesores. Pues parece ser que eso se contradice de lleno con las informaciones del sr. Cecilio, según el cual "la única lengua curricular es el catalán".


 
Eso es como si hiciéramon una encuesta sobre cuántos conductores respetan siempre la señales de tráfico, los límites de velocidad, etc. Lo que dicen las normativas está bastante claro al respecto.


----------



## panjabigator

So, puedo resumir que la mayoria de vosotros no os habéis dado cuenta de cuando aprendisteis el castellano por se lo escuchasteis de tal manera (de le tele, amigos, etc.).  Lo mismo pasó con mi padre que no me puede decir en que época aprendió el hindi.


----------



## Namakemono

No creo que sea así. El castellano lo aprendemos en las regiones bilingües junto al español. Si grabásemos todas las frases que he dicho en mi vida, el 90% estarían en gallego, y sin embargo no me equivoco casi nunca al hablar castellano y me dicen que no se me nota el acento.


----------



## Fernando

ernest_ said:


> Pues parece ser que eso se contradice de lleno con las informaciones del sr. Cecilio, según el cual "la única lengua curricular es el catalán".



El Sr. Cecilio tiene toda la razón. 

El modelo de educación con el castellano como lengua vehicular (al que probablemente se refiere Mei) fue suprimido. Si el profesor da la clase en castellano (excepto la de Lengua española, supongo) se arriesga a que le sancionen.

Por favor, ya hay otro hilo sobre el tema, no repitamos los argumentos n veces.


----------



## yserien

En Cataluña hay una clara política de facto para eliminar al español como lengua co-oficial. En un futuro el español desaparecerá en Cataluña. Ya hay generaciones de niños que no hablan español, naturalmente de las clases más desfavorecidas, la burguesía bien que se preocupa de que sus hijos aprendan español. Una manipulación más. Pues no es nada, el español, saber que yo puedo ir a medio mundo y hablar con la gente en mi lengua materna !! Lo dicho, los primeros en sufrir las consecuencias serán los propios catalanes !! Menos mal que cuando se desplacen a Soria o a Jaén, allí ya hablarán inglés y podrán entenderse con los catalanes. Entiendo muy bien lo que pasa, el efecto péndulo, de reprimidos a represores, lo he vivido,conocí esa nefasta época. Estoy de acuerdo en que hay que cuidar.preservar las lenguas propias, pero no en detrimento de la lengua común, la que nos une a todos. En Francia se hablan entre lenguas y dialectos pues un montón, pero la lengua oficial, la que hace la grandeza de Francia es el francés. Y en Alemania ? Mil dialectos, hasta en Berlín tienen el suyo.En fín, que ésto no hay por donde cogerlo. Saludos a todos.-


----------



## Cecilio

yserien said:


> En Cataluña hay una clara política de facto para eliminar al español como lengua co-oficial. En un futuro el español desaparecerá en Cataluña. Ya hay generaciones de niños que no hablan español, naturalmente de las clases más desfavorecidas, la burguesía bien que se preocupa de que sus hijos aprendan español. Una manipulación más. Pues no es nada, el español, saber que yo puedo ir a medio mundo y hablar con la gente en mi lengua materna !! Lo dicho, los primeros en sufrir las consecuencias serán los propios catalanes !! Menos mal que cuando se desplacen a Soria o a Jaén, allí ya hablarán inglés y podrán entenderse con los catalanes. Entiendo muy bien lo que pasa, el efecto péndulo, de reprimidos a represores, lo he vivido,conocí esa nefasta época. Estoy de acuerdo en que hay que cuidar.preservar las lenguas propias, pero no en detrimento de la lengua común, la que nos une a todos. En Francia se hablan entre lenguas y dialectos pues un montón, pero la lengua oficial, la que hace la grandeza de Francia es el francés. Y en Alemania ? Mil dialectos, hasta en Berlín tienen el suyo.En fín, que ésto no hay por donde cogerlo. Saludos a todos.-



Del Levante Español nos llega una especie de novela futurista con gran derroche de imaginación. Las frases de ese texto suenan a ya oídas mil veces, pero lo de los sorianos y jienenses hablando inglés es nuevo.

Otra cosa: según tu manera de entender la geografía, los de Santiago de Compostela son del "Poniente español", ¿no?


----------



## panjabigator

yserien, todo lo que has dicho es irrelevante a nuestra discusión.  También se ha discutido, o mejor dicho, argumentado este tema muchísimas veces.  Si quieres añadir algo a esa polémica, favor de hacerlo en otro hielo.  Aquí quiero saber sobre lo siguiente:



> Vosotros podáis hablar un poquito sobre la enseñanza del castellano en España en las regiones donde no se lo habla nativamente? Por ejemplo, Cataluña, los Países Basque, Galicia, etc. Quiero averiguar que es la manera en que habéoslo aprendido. ¿Fue inmersión inmediata? ¿O fue poca de gramática? *No estoy preguntando ningún cosa sobre la política!*


----------



## ernest_

Cecilio said:


> Eso es como si hiciéramon una encuesta sobre cuántos conductores respetan siempre la señales de tráfico, los límites de velocidad, etc.



Para aclarar el tema: lo que usted nos intenta decir es que la encuesta del Departamento de Educación de la Generalitat no refleja la realidad, es decir que los profesores mienten. En otras palabras, que ese 40% de profesores que declara dar las clases en castellano, en realidad está mintiendo: da las clases en catalán.

Ahora la pregunta que surge inevitablemente es: ¿por qué iban a mentir esos profesores? Se puede entender que uno mienta para ocultar un delito. Ahora bien, si es cierto que los profesores en Cataluña tienen prohibido dar clase en castellano, en este caso esos profesores no estarían ocultando ningun delito, sino todo lo contrario: estarían mintiendo para autoinculparse de un delito que no han cometido.

Lo cual es absolutamente ridículo.

Recapitulando: por un lado, tenemos los datos del gobierno de Cataluña [1] obtenidos a partir de las inspecciones a escuelas e institutos; por otro lado, tenemos a un individuo que sin aportar ninguna prueba tangible afirma que todo es mentira y que los profesores mienten por algun extraño motivo que no nos quiere decir.



> Lo que dicen las normativas está bastante claro al respecto.


Yo no dudo que la normativa sea bastante clara, lo que dudo es que usted tenga alguna idea de lo que está hablando.

[1] http://www10.gencat.net/pls/ense_noti/p03.cos_text?v_codi=3625


----------



## Eloy1988

Como nativo de Cataluña, creo que:
1. Es TOTALMENTE falso que el 40% de las asignaturas se den en español. Las únicas materias que se imparten en esta lengua son castellano y literatura castellana. Si se utiliza en otras materias eso ya depende del conocimiento del catalán del profesor.
2. Es SURREALISTA que el español vaya a desaparecer. Vamos, sólo faltaría. Aunque el español no sea la lengua vehicular de las escuelas, más del 50% de los catalanes tenemos el español como lengua materna, y, por consiguiente, la utilizamos en todos los ámbitos, por lo que todos los catalanoparlantes la entienden y la hablan con un nivel similar al de un nativo. Sí que es verdad que se producen interferencias, pero también en otras regiones hablan muy mal y sólo hablan español. Al ser el español la lengua casi única de la televisión (TV3 es una cadena sobre todo de gente mayor, no tiene programas para jóvenes) , todos vemos televisión en español. Además, el hecho de que haya mucha inmigración hispanoamericana también hace que el español sea impulsado.
Es posible afirmar, en conclusión, que el español es hablado por el 100% de los catalanes y que, afortunadamente, es ese acento tan repelentemente velar de algunas personas catalanoparlantes  el que está desapareciendo.


----------



## Mei

Eloy1988 said:


> Como nativo de Cataluña, creo que:
> 1. Es TOTALMENTE falso que el 40% de las asignaturas se den en español. Las únicas materias que se imparten en esta lengua son castellano y literatura castellana. Si se utiliza en otras materias eso ya depende del conocimiento del catalán del profesor.
> 2. Es SURREALISTA que el español vaya a desaparecer. Vamos, sólo faltaría. Aunque el español no sea la lengua vehicular de las escuelas, más del 50% de los catalanes tenemos el español como lengua materna, y, por consiguiente, la utilizamos en todos los ámbitos, por lo que todos los catalanoparlantes la entienden y la hablan con un nivel similar al de un nativo. Sí que es verdad que se producen interferencias, pero también en otras regiones hablan muy mal y sólo hablan español. Al ser el español la lengua casi única de la televisión (TV3 es una cadena sobre todo de gente mayor, no tiene programas para jóvenes) , todos vemos televisión en español. Además, el hecho de que haya mucha inmigración hispanoamericana también hace que el español sea impulsado.
> Es posible afirmar, en conclusión, que el español es hablado por el 100% de los catalanes y que, afortunadamente, es ese acento tan repelentemente velar de algunas personas catalanoparlantes  el que está desapareciendo.



Yo no diría al 100% conozco mucha gente que no lo utiliza en su día a día y le cuesta hablarlo (estoy hablando de pequeñas ciudades o pueblos alrededor de Barcelona) pero como dices, *el español no corre ningún peligro* *en Cataluña*, para nada y el que no se crea que venga aquí y lo oiga, y el que no quiera creerlo es su problema. Ahora, ¿podríamos hablar de la enseñanza del castellano en otras partes de España? Esto es lo mismo de siempre. 

Saludos.

Mei


----------



## RIU

Eloy1988 said:


> Como nativo de Cataluña, creo que:
> 1. Es TOTALMENTE falso que el 40% de las asignaturas se den en español. Las únicas materias que se imparten en esta lengua son castellano y literatura castellana. Si se utiliza en otras materias eso ya depende del conocimiento del catalán del profesor..


 
Dependerá del colegio, por que los hijos del Sr. Montilla -lo dijo él antes de las elecciones- hacen 33% Catalán - catellano - inglés. 



Eloy1988 said:


> 2. Es SURREALISTA que el español vaya a desaparecer.
> .


 
Solo por pura demagogia: ¿seria esto el fin del mundo?




Eloy1988 said:


> Al ser el español la lengua casi única de la televisión (TV3 es una cadena sobre todo de gente mayor, no tiene programas para jóvenes) , todos vemos televisión en español..


 
No sintonizas Super3, K3, 24/3, etc?



Eloy1988 said:


> Es posible afirmar, en conclusión, que el español es hablado por el 100% de los catalanes y que, afortunadamente, es ese acento tan repelentemente velar de algunas personas catalanoparlantes el que está desapareciendo.


 
Pues los 16 "dejes" restantes no son para tirar cohetes...


----------



## panjabigator

*



			Ahora, ¿podríamos hablar de la enseñanza del castellano en otras partes de España? Esto es lo mismo de siempre.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## ernest_

Eloy1988 said:


> afortunadamente, es ese acento tan repelentemente velar de algunas personas catalanoparlantes el que está desapareciendo.



1. No es repelente.
2. No es velar.
3. No está desapareciendo.
4. Ese comentario es puro racismo.


----------



## Eloy1988

1. No lo será para ti, que eres catalanoparlante, pero para el resto de hispanohablantes lo es.
2. Por supuesto que es velar, estudia un poco de fonética, majo.
3. Está desapareciendo. Hay cada vez menos gente que habla con el acento de los viejos cerrados y de pueblo.
4. No es racismo, es realidad.


----------



## Cecilio

ernest_ said:


> Para aclarar el tema: lo que usted nos intenta decir es que la encuesta del Departamento de Educación de la Generalitat no refleja la realidad, es decir que los profesores mienten. En otras palabras, que ese 40% de profesores que declara dar las clases en castellano, en realidad está mintiendo: da las clases en catalán.
> 
> Ahora la pregunta que surge inevitablemente es: ¿por qué iban a mentir esos profesores? Se puede entender que uno mienta para ocultar un delito. Ahora bien, si es cierto que los profesores en Cataluña tienen prohibido dar clase en castellano, en este caso esos profesores no estarían ocultando ningun delito, sino todo lo contrario: estarían mintiendo para autoinculparse de un delito que no han cometido.
> 
> Lo cual es absolutamente ridículo.
> 
> Recapitulando: por un lado, tenemos los datos del gobierno de Cataluña [1] obtenidos a partir de las inspecciones a escuelas e institutos; por otro lado, tenemos a un individuo que sin aportar ninguna prueba tangible afirma que todo es mentira y que los profesores mienten por algun extraño motivo que no nos quiere decir.
> 
> Yo no dudo que la normativa sea bastante clara, lo que dudo es que usted tenga alguna idea de lo que está hablando.
> 
> [1] http://www10.gencat.net/pls/ense_noti/p03.cos_text?v_codi=3625



Sr. Ernest, veamos. Con el símil entre la encuesta y las normas de tráfico quería decir lo siguiente: algunos profesores incumplen las normas, igual que algunos conductores incumplen las normas de circulación. Incumplir normas es un comportamiento habitual en nuestra sociedad. Si un profesor de secundaria de Catalña da clases en español, está incumpliendo la norma. Luego, si en la encuesta dice que da las clases en español, está diciendo la verdad. Me temo, Sr. Ernest, que ha entendido usted bastante mal mi planteamiento, lo cual deploro.


----------



## Namakemono

Mei said:


> Ahora, ¿podríamos hablar de la enseñanza del castellano en otras partes de España? Esto es lo mismo de siempre.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Mei


 
En Galicia es casi al revés que en Cataluña. Diría que el 75% de las clases son en castellano, y las que se dan en gallego generalmente son impartidas por profesores que no tienen el gallego como primera lengua. Creo que por ley, en la educación primaria (por lo menos los primeros años) los profesores deben hablar el idioma mayoritario entre sus alumnos, pero doy fe de que esto no se cumple. No hace falta decir que el gallego retrocede cada año más.


----------



## Vladislav

Fernando said:


> El Sr. Cecilio tiene toda la razón.
> 
> El modelo de educación con el castellano como lengua vehicular (al que probablemente se refiere Mei) fue suprimido. Si el profesor da la clase en castellano (excepto la de Lengua española, supongo) se arriesga a que le sancionen.
> 
> Por favor, ya hay otro hilo sobre el tema, no repitamos los argumentos n veces.


 

 Pues a mi hermana de 14 años el profesor de Castellano le habla en catalán!!  
 Dice el hipócrita, que "com es semblen...dóna igual"


----------



## Vladislav

Bueno, y las demás "en català, com Deu mana"

 Y en primaria su profesora iba más lejos aun: PROHIBÍA Y SANCIONABA el uso del castellano EN LOS RECREOS entre los alumnos amenazando con suspender la asignatura de catalán.

 Podéis reíros si queréis, pero es la verdad de la cruda realidad de la Política Lingüística de la Generalitat de Catalunya.


----------



## Eloy1988

Siempre hay gente intransigente. A esa gente, lo mejor es aplicarle el refrán: No quieres castellano, catalán? Pues toma dos tazas. Esto es, responderle en español.


----------



## Vladislav

¿Pero si te amenazan con suspender la asignatura/s? ¿Y si es una profesora contradada por las autoridades públicas que sabe que éstas la van a apoyar?

 Y sabes lo peor: que se está convirtiéndose en una poítica común. Si sospechan que entiendes el catalán mínimamente, más y más gente ni te habla en castellano.

 En mi universidad muchas veces me pasa que cuando voy a la administración para preguntar/pedir/consultar algo y les hablo en castellano, siguen hablándome en catalán (pq seguramente sospechan que estando en la universidad por narices he de entender el catalán). ¿No tengo derecho de ser atendido en castellano?


----------



## Eloy1988

Yo siempre hablo en español. Si me responden en catalán, cosa que me pone negro, sigo con mi español. ¿A qué universidad vas?


----------



## Fernando

ernest_ said:


> Yo no dudo que la normativa sea bastante clara, lo que dudo es que usted tenga alguna idea de lo que está hablando.
> 
> [1] http://www10.gencat.net/pls/ense_noti/p03.cos_text?v_codi=3625



Lo que dudo es que tú te leas los enlaces que mandas. ESto es lo que opina la consejera de educación de los datos:



> Tanmateix, Cid ha precisat que "aquestes dades varien en funció de l'àmbit geogràfic i de les característiques de l'alumnat i el professorat dels centres. Amb tot, però, *són unes dades que posen de relleu la necessitat d'actuar per corregir-ho".*





> Cid ha explicat que "el projecte lingüístic dels centres *ha de potenciar la llengua catalana com a llengua vehicular* i d'aprenentatge en un marc plurilingüe on hi ha el català, el castellà, l'anglès i el francès i altres llengües". La consellera ha precisat que "això cal fer-ho en un marc de respecte, on desapareguin els prejudicis lingüístics, on es valori la diversitat lingüística i on s'entengui la importància de l'aprenentatge d'una nova llengua".


----------



## RIU

Namakemono said:


> En Galicia es casi al revés que en Cataluña. Diría que el 75% de las clases son en castellano, y las que se dan en gallego generalmente son impartidas por profesores que no tienen el gallego como primera lengua. Creo que por ley, en la educación primaria (por lo menos los primeros años) los profesores deben hablar el idioma mayoritario entre sus alumnos, pero doy fe de que esto no se cumple. No hace falta decir que el gallego retrocede cada año más.


 
Me extraña que digas esto por que yendo por tu tierra he visto todas las indicaciones de tráfico en gallego... algo impensable en Catalunya.



Eloy1988 said:


> Siempre hay gente intransigente. A esa gente, lo mejor es aplicarle el refrán: No quieres castellano, catalán? Pues toma dos tazas. Esto es, responderle en español.


 


Eloy1988 said:


> Yo siempre hablo en español. Si me responden en catalán, cosa que me pone negro, sigo con mi español. ¿A qué universidad vas?


 
Eloy, ¿de verdad crees que lo tuyo es respeto, transigencia, amabilidad, etc.? Claro que estas en tu derecho de hablar y contestar en castellano. ¡Faltaría más! 

¿Te molesta acaso que alguien tenga exactamente el mismo derecho a hablar y contestar en catalán?


----------



## Eloy1988

Yo no critico eso. Si a mí me entran en catalán, yo respondo en catalán; pero me molesta mucho ver a gente que responde en catalán cuando le entran en castellano. Esa es la intransigencia.


----------



## ernest_

Fernando said:


> Lo que dudo es que tú te leas los enlaces que mandas. ESto es lo que opina la consejera de educación de los datos:



¿Estamos hablando de lo que opina la consejera de educación de los datos? Estamos hablando de si el catalán es la única lengua que se usa en la educación en Cataluña.


----------



## ernest_

Cecilio said:


> Luego, si en la encuesta dice que da las clases en español, está diciendo la verdad. Me temo, Sr. Ernest, que ha entendido usted bastante mal mi planteamiento, lo cual deploro.



Me temo, querido profesor, que tiene toda la razón. Yo he entendido mal su planteamiento. Cuando usted dijo que



> En las escuelas e institutos de Cataluña la única lengua vehicular es el catalán.


Yo entendí que lo que usted quería decir es que en las escuelas e institutos de Cataluña la única lengua vehicular es el catalán. Por eso mencioné los datos de la encuesta que contradicen lo que (yo creía que) usted había dicho. Pero ahora me dice que la encuesta dice la verdad, es decir que usted estaba en lo cierto des del primer momento, ¿no es así?

Por cierto, ¿usted no daba clases de lógica, verdad?

Si era profesor de arte igual sabrá lo que dijo Goya, lo de que el sueño de la razón produce monstruos. Pero no era necesario que nos hiciera una demostración práctica.


----------



## Fernando

Y es la única autorizada (vehicular), como ya te había dicho Cecilio. Si no lo es y hay un porcentaje de profesores que se empeña en hablar en castellano, la consejera se enfada y dice que hay que tomar medidas correctivas, como si se enterase de que están enseñando que matar es bueno o que la Tierra es plana.


----------



## Cecilio

ernest_ said:


> Me temo, querido profesor, que tiene toda la razón. Yo he entendido mal su planteamiento. Cuando usted dijo que
> 
> Yo entendí que lo que usted quería decir es que en las escuelas e institutos de Cataluña la única lengua vehicular es el catalán. Por eso mencioné los datos de la encuesta que contradicen lo que (yo creía que) usted había dicho. Pero ahora me dice que la encuesta dice la verdad, es decir que usted estaba en lo cierto des del primer momento, ¿no es así?
> 
> Por cierto, ¿usted no daba clases de lógica, verdad?
> 
> Si era profesor de arte igual sabrá lo que dijo Goya, lo de que el sueño de la razón produce monstruos. Pero no era necesario que nos hiciera una demostración práctica.



¡Cuánta sutileza! No sé si enredarme por más tiempo en tanto silogismo o ponerme a comer turrón. Creo que optaré por lo segundo.

Por cierto, tu uso de la lógica es curioso: coges una frase mía del post 12, escrita en su contexto, y la mezclas con lo que digo en el post 14, en otro contexto. De todas maneras, puestos a afinar, diremos que mi frase del nº 12 podría quedar así: "La única lengua curricular que se puede utilizar en Cataluña según la normativa o los proyectos curriculares de centro es el catalán". Yo no pierdo el tiempo buscándole tres pies al gato. Ahora, cada maestrillo tiene su librillo. La pena es que la casa sigue sin barrer y Panjabigator tiene su gozo en un pozo, ya que no nos atenemos al motivo inicial de este hilo. En fin, estas cosas pasan.

Veo por otra parte que este hilo se está convirtiendo en una especie de muro de las lamentaciones donde varios foreros exponen sus quejas y lamentos. En realidad tienen otras opciones:

1.- Pueden buscar en anteriores hilos a ver si encuentran alguno que se adapte a los términos de su aflicción. Si no lo encuentran, pueden pasar al punto

2.- Redactar un hilo nuevo en el que expongan con claridad sus cuitas.


----------



## betulina

panjabigator said:


> Quiero averiguar cómo lo aprendisteis.



Hola, Panja!

Respondiendo a tu pregunta, yo no soy muy consciente de cómo aprendí castellano. En mi casa siempre se ha hablado catalán y en mi escuela se daba todo en catalán. Mi primera clase de castellano fue en 5º de EGB (10-11 años) -te hablo de los años 80, ahora ya empiezan en párvulos-. Antes de eso para mí el castellano era el idioma de la tele (la catalana apenas empezaba, entonces) y supongo que lo aprendí así, de la tele y de oirlo en la calle. Creo recordar que las clases se centraban en lecturas, en redacción y en ortografía y más adelante en cuestiones de gramática.

Yo hago vida en catalán, tanto como puedo almenos, y sé que al hablar castellano se me nota el acento, parecido a ese que algunos dicen que es "repelente, de viejos, cerrado y de pueblo", aunque tengo 30 años y soy de la tercera ciudad en número de habitantes, como a un vasco se le nota el suyo, o a un andaluz, o a un... (¿hay alguna parte de España que no tenga un acento particular?), pero lo hablo siempre que es necesario y sin problemas, por supuesto.


----------



## DickHavana

panjabigator said:


> Vosotros podáis hablar un poquito sobre la enseñanza del castellano en España en las regiones donde no se lo habla nativamente?  Por ejemplo, Cataluña, los Países Basque, Galicia, etc.  Quiero averiguar que es la manera en que habéoslo aprendido.  ¿Fue inmersión inmediata?  ¿O fue poca de gramática?  No estoy preguntando ningún cosa sobre la política!  Ya sé mucho sobre las leyes que el lenguaje en España bajo Franco!



Sobre el País Vasco te puedo hablar un poco.
Hay varios modelos lingüísticos a la hora de estudiar, van por letras del abecedario: modelo A, modelo B, modelo C.... Tú eliges si quieres que la enseñanza de tu hijo sea sólo en castellano, mixta o sólo en euskera. Dependiendo de las zonas suele dominar más una u otra opción, en zonas de asentamiento inmigrante mayoritario el modelo castellano tiene más demanda que en zonas de baja inmigración y población básicamente autóctona, creo que es lógico. Independientemente de que alguien elija sólo euskera, siempre tiene castellano como asignatura. Pretender  que el castellano está en peligro aquí es una locura: muchos chicos se pasan el día en la ikastola hablando euskera y luego en la calle hablan castellano. No he apreciado en general más fallos a la hora de escribir en castellano entre la gente joven de los que se puedan apreciar en muchachos de otras comunidades. Más lío quizás con "b" y "v" entre los que tienen el euskara como lengua materna (en euskara no existe la "v") y cosas así, pero viendo con qué nivel sale mucha gente en todos los lados, nada especialmente llamativo.

Una manipulada queja propagada por ciertos medios es la típica de : "Mi hijo está marginado porque para acceder a esta plaza de funcionario puntúa o piden el euskera y como él no lo sabe...". Punto 1: Es lógico que el euskera cuente en una comunidad donde es oficial. Punto 2: El sistema educativo vasco lleva funcionando 20 años. Si vives en Euskadi y no quieres que tu hijo pueda aprender euskera, ¿luego te quejas de que como no lo sabe no puede acceder a algunos puestos? ¿A qué jugamos?

En cuanto a Navarra, teóricamente está dividida en 3 zonas: vascoparlante, mixta y castellanoparlante. La lógica diría que en la zona vascoparlante domine el euskera, pero no es así. La lógica diría que en la zona mixta puedas hacer libre uso de ambas lenguas, pero no es así. El euskera se utiliza como arma arrojadiza y el Gobierno de Navarra ha sido llamado al alto en unas cuantas ocasiones por instancias del Parlamento Europeo por su "curiosa" aplicación de lo marcado en las leyes. De hecho, en su empeño cerril en huir de todo lo que suene a vasco, hizo estupideces como gastarse varios millones en cambiar la rotulación de carreteras de la zona mixta, que estaba bilingüe, para ponerla sólo en castellano, o empeñarse en poner rotulaciones de estamentos oficiales de Iruña-Pamplona en castellano solamente a pesar de lo que también dictan todas las normativas al respecto. Pero bueno, parece que como se acercan elecciones y los últimos sondeos no les son demasiado favorables empiezan a suavizarse.

De cualquier modo, la vieja historia de que se pueda perder el castellano en determinadas comunidades creo que es, al menos en zona vasca, totalmente irreal, y aunque así lo fuera, yo siempre lo digo: el castellano tiene cerca de 400 millones de hablantes. ¿Tan irreparable sería que se perdiera en un par de pequeños rincones que hacen lo indecible para que sus respectivas lenguas sobrevivan?

Un saludo


----------



## panjabigator

Pienso que sería mejor si se creara un nuevo hilo que es solamente sobre si van a perder el castellano en tal región, no? Recordad que es el tema del hielo. Ya hemos tenido un montón de discusiones así, y no quiero que otro hielo mío sea cerrado. Para vosotros que habéis dado información sobre vuestro aprendizaje del castellano, muchísimas gracias. 

 DickHavana, en tu información, has indicado que eres basque y después, “a few”, y hasta ahora, lo entendí como significar que no talvez no hablas mucho basque…pero quizás me haya equivocado. Si eres nativo de euskera, me puedes decir algo sobre su experiencia de aprender el castellano? Con los demás idiomas, existe más paralelas y no va ser tan difícil, creo yo, adquirir el castellano. Pero, con el euskera, que pasa? Puedes recordar el momento en que te la dio la primera lección en castellano? En este momento, ya habías aprendido el castellano?


----------



## DickHavana

Puse _Basque a few_ porque hablo un poquito de euskera. Soy vasco, de Bermeo, un sitio donde hasta los ratones hablan vasco , pero mi lengua materna es el castellano. Ya he comentado que el euskera se estaba perdiendo y nací en la época de Franco. Mi padre hablaba un poco de vasco, mi madre más (actualmente no lo habla pero lo entiende), pero se trasladaron a un pueblo de Bizkaia donde la mayoría eran emigrantes y nos enseñaron en castellano (les entiendo, no nos querían enseñar algo que estaba mal visto y parecía no tener futuro, era la época de Franco). En la escuela evidentemente también, castellano. Así que como ves, mi enseñanza de castellano no constituyó ningún problema. Lo aprendías por decreto, por no decir "por cojones" (perdona la expresión). Actualmente y desde hace bastantes años (llevo más tiempo de mi vida aquí que allí) vivo en una zona de Navarra que es culturalmente castellana y por circunstancias de mi vida y de mi trabajo no he podido tener demasiado acceso a mi lengua (culpa mía, por supuesto).

Mi chiquillo de 3 años estudia en una ikastola que desde hace 20 años es "alegal" (ya he comentado la complicada situación de Navarra). Parece que por fin este año la han legalizado (intereses electorales). Por suerte ya ha pasado la época en que anónimos llamaban por teléfono a los padres o les dejaban notas en el buzón llamándoles "etarras"o incluso amenazándoles, aunque aún queda algún cenutrio que otro que si sabe que vas a la ikastola "vasca" no duda en catalogarte, creo que me entiendes. Todo esto viene al hilo de que conforme mi hijo vaya creciendo en la inmersión en dos lenguas (euskera en la escuela, castellano en casa) podré ir contestando la cuestión que me preguntas: de momento el crío está inventando un "euskañol" bastante divertido en el que parte del vocabulario lo dice en castellano y parte en euskera ("qué coche más aundia (grande)", "Eso es de color arrosa, eso beltza, eso berdea y eso blanco" y cosas así). 
Aunque el estudio es en euskera, tienen castellano como asignatura con las reglas gramaticales y todo eso y a mí de momento me está ayudando para ponerme un poquito al día (un poquito apenas) en mi limitado vocabulario vasco.

Saludos
Respuestas a la vuelta del puente
Feliz Navidad a todos


----------



## cuchuflete

El tema del hilo se ve en el primer mensaje:



> Vosotros podáis hablar un poquito sobre la enseñanza del castellano en España en las regiones donde no se lo habla nativamente? Por ejemplo, Cataluña, los Países Basque, Galicia, etc. Quiero averiguar *que es la manera en que habéoslo aprendido*. ¿Fue inmersión inmediata? ¿O fue poca de gramática? *No estoy preguntando ningún cosa sobre la política!* Ya sé mucho sobre las leyes que el lenguaje en España bajo Franco!


Acabo de quitar unos 30 mensajes sobre otros temas.

Si tuviera tiempo y paciencia para buscar más comentarios de estilo polémico es probable que quitaría más.   

El forero nos ha planteado un tema—¿Cómo se enseña el castellano....?

Si alguien quier discutir motivos políticos, luchas de cultura, cortesía, berenjenas o cualquier otro asunto, mejor que no lo haga en este hilo.

Gracias
cuchuflete,
moderador


----------

